# Australia leads the way with flexible working hours



## Mike2 (Jul 8, 2014)

What if Your hours aren't "FLEXIBLE" The public demand that we in retail are there when they want......... they want to shop on Satuday afternoon and Sunday!!! and are even lining up at the door on Public Holidays!!!!! But ask them to pay one times plus 10% Extra on Saturday Mornings and One Plus 50% Extra on Saturday Afternoons and Sunday... and the heaven help us if we ask 200% for a Public Holiday!!!!

The Public DEMAND WE ARE THERE TO SERVE THEM 24/7 But only want to pay Week day rates for their purchase!!!!!! Pkt of Clothes pegs Tuesday $ 2.50 .............. Public Holiday......$ 5.00 

might sound Funny to some readers but ask yourself.......... why should the Teenager Chewing gum and taking money at a shop on a Sunday or Public Holiday earn More than the worker Stocking the shelves all day during the week???? YOU ALL WANT 24/7.................... But wouldn't pay for it if it was your money!!!! GET REAL Australia Is Now a 24/7 society......... THERE ARE NO "OUT OF HOURS" NORMAL HOURS ARE 34hrs. Per Week Regardless of when they are!!!! Only Hours over 34 are OVERTIME!!!!!


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh and if you think I'm just raving.............. all the figures above are + 9.5% more to pay the Super!!!

We are doing it every week Paying the Staff and all the extra Elec, Gas, rates, Phone and.Rent 
All you Unionized "Boss Haters" out there should be happy. We are taking the same money as we were 10 yrs ago, way back then I had two in the shop all day and me............Now it is only One Plus Me. My staff and I eat Sausages while some Union Boss still uses credit cards for strippers and Big meals...........Let them eat you all out of your jobs.. Not one has actually done anything but make noise when Huge Job losses hit hard.........you won't hear real screaming until their own jobs are at risk........... Watch this space........ they will probably resort to threats before tackling real job issues.


----------

